# How intimidated were you when you started?



## Aikikitty (Jan 20, 2004)

(From another past poll/polls on Aikiweb)

How intimidated were you by your instructor when you first started your art?

Were you intimidated by the more experianced students?

  When I first walked in the dojo door, I didn't know what to expect so I was nervous about everything!  But our first sensei was/is very nice and he helped us feel welcome.  The other guys were all nice too but one guy in particular scared me because I thought he looked like a pirate!  He turned out to be one of the nicest guys there but he was still very intimidating for the first couple of months.
%-} 

Robyn :ninja: :asian: :samurai:


----------



## dearnis.com (Jan 20, 2004)

terribly intimidated.  On all fronts.  Something I try to prevent my new people from going through.


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 20, 2004)

I was 7 years old, completely wired, a little annoying, and excited to be taking "Karate". Absolutely no intimidation!

Some things don't go away with age!


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 20, 2004)

Never. I was lucky, I guess. I was always treated fairly well by my instructors.:asian:


----------



## dearnis.com (Jan 20, 2004)

> completely wired, a little annoying, and excited



arent these the traits that earn you periodic martial talk sabbaticals????
:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 20, 2004)

I started Martial Arts to get a release and to learn control. I was involved with a legal case at the time. I was first a suspect that became a prime witness. So, walking into the the dojo, I was respectful and open, yet, not intimadated.

i.e. after three/four classes, I had learned a few strikes and blocks with the cane. The instructor said he would strike x and you would do block y. Well when it became my time I was ready with the block he wanted for the strike he called. Only the instructor did a different strike, and I blocked. The instructor smiled. One of the senior students made a comment that I did the wrong block. The instructor smiled and said I did ok.


----------



## Quick Sand (Jan 20, 2004)

When I first started my first art, ju jutsu, I wasn't intimidated by the instructor but I was intimidated by the other students. It was a brand new class so we were all the same rank and all starting this art from scratch. Unfortunately I was a 15 year old girl who had never been in any kind of physical confrontation.

The other students were: a girl my age that was very "street savy" and often talked about the different people she'd had fights with, a 6'4" guy in his mid twenties who was a former boxer and was in the army, a 39 year old man with a black belt in Karate, and a 6'2" guy that didn't have any fighting experience but was tall (compared to me) and in his early 20's. Shortly afterwards we were joined buy another guy in his mid 30's who had a blue belt in Judo and was a fairly tough guy.

They all turned out to be nice but I was definitly feeling very small and weak. Now, many years later 3 of them went on to get black belts and I think 2 are 2nd degrees now. I miss a some aspects of that art but I don't live there anymore so I couldn't go back even if I wanted too. I did go visit once though and I check their website once in a while. It's nice to see that the class has really grown since then.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 20, 2004)

I'm always intimidated by new things and occassionally people. I was when I started the Shepherd class, but got over it quickly enough. Stick Dummy was instructing the night I first came to the studio...he intimidated me. hoo boy.

I'll probably always be intimidated by Goldendragon...he's such a higher rank than me, and I definitely have test anxiety.


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *I'm always intimidated by new things and occassionally people. I was when I started the Shepherd class, but got over it quickly enough. Stick Dummy was instructing the night I first came to the studio...he intimidated me. hoo boy.
> 
> I'll probably always be intimidated by Goldendragon...he's such a higher rank than me, and I definitely have test anxiety. *



Goldendragon intimidate you? Naw, he's just a big ole Teddy Bear........with TEETH!


----------



## Aikikitty (Jan 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *I'm always intimidated by new things and occassionally people. I was when I started the Shepherd class, but got over it quickly enough. Stick Dummy was instructing the night I first came to the studio...he intimidated me. hoo boy.
> 
> I'll probably always be intimidated by Goldendragon...he's such a higher rank than me, and I definitely have test anxiety. *



>sigh<  I envy you and your luck by getting to meet such "famous" Martial Talk people!  :wah: :vu: 

Robyn   :asian:


----------



## Ceicei (Jan 20, 2004)

I wasn't intimidated when I first came into martial arts  (college class) because I had a specific reason for being there (see "Stalking" thread).  I had friends there already who were very aware and gave me close attention to help me get through my anger.

Under normal circumstances, I probably would have felt intimidated.  After I graduated, I needed a place to go.  My second and third dojos were extensions from the first because the instructors had worked with the first dojo and were trying to set up their own.  These two dojos didn't last very long.  However, I did feel somewhat intimidated when I went to my fourth dojo and I knew no one there (other than the instructor who was on the belt test panels at the first and third dojos).  It felt strange to start over from scratch with the fourth because I had been away from martial arts for a few years.

I left martial arts again for a few years because the fourth dojo decided to change to a different MA style.  With my fifth and current dojo, I finally felt like I came "home" when I joined.  I love the atmosphere and the people and feel very comfortable.

- Ceicei


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 21, 2004)

I wasn't intimidated at all at my first school.  I've been told by some of the other students that joined after me that I was the one they found to be intimidating.  I can only laugh at that.  Intense, maybe, but never intimidating.  My new school was not intimidating either, although, there was a different feel to the place and a much more respectful atmosphere between the instructor and the students.  The respect for him is something that he earns on a regular basis and not something that he simply demands because it's his school.


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dearnis.com _
> *arent these the traits that earn you periodic martial talk sabbaticals????
> :rofl: :rofl: *



Absolutely, except magnify the the annoying part, added with a dose of mouth diarreha. :cuss: :rofl:


----------



## Shodan (Jan 21, 2004)

The only thing intimidating to me about my first lesson was that the instructors started the class by asking us if we knew how ninjas got under doors.  They then proceeded to both go down into full frontal splits and lie the rest of their bodies flat against the floor in front of them!!  Then they said "They just get into this position and wait for a breeze to come along and blow them on under!!"  Now, you try!!  :rofl:

  Guess that was their way of "breaking the ice" so to speak......but I stood there thinking........I don't think I can ever do this!!  They turned out to be some of the nicest people I have ever met- and funny!!

  Now........almost 18 years and 4 or more instructors later, I am still doing Kenpo!!

  There have, over the years, been intimidating other students.......but I have lucked out and had all great instructors.

:asian:  :karate:


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 21, 2004)

My 1st MA clas was TKD when I was 7 years old; it was an all kids class and as I said before, no intimidation.

My 1st Modern Arnis class was REALLY intimidating for me, though. It was about 14 year ago, 1990. The reason it was so scary was because I technically wasn't supposed to be there. The instructor for Arnis who taught the class didn't want kids in the class. I asked him at least once a month from age 11 on. It was, "when you turn 12 come talk to me" then "when you get at least green belt come talk to me" then "when you get your blue stripe we'll talk." This went on for over a year, and FINALLY he caved in and said O.K., but only on a probationary level; I was told it was an adult class, and I needed to keep that in mind. Needless to say, I was under scrutiny from the beginning, so I was terrified that I wasn't going to do well enough, and that I would be kicked out. It all turned out for the better, though, because this preassure made me very serious about my Modern Arnis training from the start.

My 1st few Balintawak lessons August and Sept. 2002 were also very intimidating. My Balintawak training is essentially close door; I had to be recomended and accepted as a student, and even then I had to be taking the art very seriously for my 1st few weekends or I could have been thrown to the curb. Once again; a lot of preassure. I had this panicky feeling in the back of my head for the 1st few lessons that I was going to "screw up" and get kicked out.

This kind of pressure can be good to a degree, I think. It keeps up serious, and keeps us humble.

:asian:


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 23, 2004)

> Now........almost 18 years and 4 or more instructors later, I am still doing Kenpo!!


 Great!! But are you getting blown under doors yet?


----------



## Jmh7331 (Jan 23, 2004)

The only time I was intimidated was when I studied Isshinryu.  The Instructor was incredibly friendly but his assistant and the other students, for the most part, weren't.  They made you feel like you had to walk on egg shells around them.  Things lightened up a little when, during my second month of training I went thru a wall.  I'm all for tradition and formality but you don't have to be a jerk.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 23, 2004)

I wasn't intimidated at all.  I just took a lot of @ss beatings though.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 23, 2004)

Never by my first instructor he wasnt that good or intimadating
My current instructor , now thats another story, this man can still hurt me.
Not sure if intiimadated is the correct word.  not sure what is. Somewhere between awed and scared to death, with love and respect in the mix


----------



## Shodan (Jan 26, 2004)

theletch-  Nope- not getting blown under doors yet.......still waiting!!  Maybe one day!!

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Jan 26, 2004)

> Were you intimidated by the more experianced students?



Hell, I was BULLIED by the senior student.

That changed as the skill levels closed, and I had the "last word" in our last sparring session, as it were.

He was an arrogant lout.  Quite talented, but really full of himself.  A lot of people quite because of him.  Except me.

I look back on the insecure kid I was and I'm amazed I stuck with it.   He wasn't as terrifying as some of the idiots I'd had harrassing me (and others) at school.  Staying in class was facing the lesser of two fears, I guess.

The instructors were cool, though.  Ken Funakoshi of the Karate Association of Hawaii taught my very first class.  He was powerful, but humble.  Very gentle in his teaching, and very inspirational.



Regards,



Steve


----------



## LadyDragon (Jan 27, 2004)

I wasn't really intimidated by any one in class.  Even during my first sparring class I was head strong. (until one of the upper belts in class tried putting me through a wall)  That is when I started to get just a bit intimidated.


----------



## kenpo12 (Jan 29, 2004)

I wasn't too intimidated but I was just amazed at how well people moved.


----------



## rutherford (May 20, 2005)

The leader of my training group said, "What, you want to challenge me?" to me at my first class.

There's some background story, but it's not important.  What is important is that he was playing around.  I stammered a bit and said, "No."

"It's ok.  I just like to see people's faces when I ask that."  He smiled, and I knew we'd have a bunch of fun.

It was the way he said it and just threw it into the conversation that took my balance.  I already knew he was a good teacher, so later that night I was saying to myself that I wished I'd said, "No, but it looks like you've got good control and I trust you.  Let's go."

He was showing me stuff about life and budo; I see that now.


----------



## arnisador (May 20, 2005)

Not very. Certainly, I had some concern about discomfort--I wasn't sure how well I'd handle being hit.


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 20, 2005)

Nevered intimated. I was the bold one out of my siblings. I went in too agressive. It was to discipline me at first.


----------



## The Kai (May 21, 2005)

When I started the mentality was that one of the duties of a decent brown belt was to weed out the less committed white belts.  So were okay, other brown belts would scyth thru that beginer class.  First sparring session against the teacher, who had a ton of boxing in his background-me first time ever.  well I did a fairly good job of stopping a overhand right, However stoppinh the punch with my nose not one of my better ideas.  to this day I still love my afternoon naps!


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 21, 2005)

The Kai said:
			
		

> When I started the mentality was that one of the duties of a decent brown belt was to weed out the less committed white belts. So were okay, other brown belts would scyth thru that beginer class. First sparring session against the teacher, who had a ton of boxing in his background-me first time ever. well I did a fairly good job of stopping a overhand right, However stoppinh the punch with my nose not one of my better ideas. to this day I still love my afternoon naps!


So you were intimidated or had learned the hard way?


----------



## evenflow1121 (May 21, 2005)

When I first started I was more excited than intimidated, then I unfortunately learned the hard way that my first instructor was a fraud, so I took up Kenpo.  When that happenned, I was somewhat afraid at first because I had never taken shots to the face in sparring, and that was a shocker for me, but I am glad I stuck with my second teacher until his passing.  Today, I would never teach a sparring class that did not involve getting hit in the face.  I must admit having a 3rd degree bb in kenpo put his arms behind his back and telling an orange belt you have 1 min to bring me down and then when the clock ticks the min he puts his hands up and goes all at it, was pretty darn intimitading, however all in all it made me a better fighter.


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 21, 2005)

evenflow1121 said:
			
		

> A.) When I first started I was more excited than intimidated, then I unfortunately learned the hard way that my first instructor was a fraud, so I took up Kenpo.
> 
> B.) When that happenned, I was somewhat afraid at first because I had never taken shots to the face in sparring, and that was a shocker for me,
> 
> C.)  but I am glad I stuck with my second teacher until his passing.


A.) Same here, but it happened to me twice. I was young.

B.) Some people have the fear of being hit in the face-but the fear goes away with experience.

C.) Sorry to hear of his passing-how long ago was that? What age and why did he expire-if I may ask?


----------



## Paul B (May 21, 2005)

I was simply terrified. Even though everyone was very nice and helpful,I still kept waiting for the intro period to be over and the "gloves to come off".

Eventually they did,but by then they knew that I could handle it. 

Even now..years and Arts later..after countless seminars,intensives and training sessions conducted at a breakneak pace with some very large and skilled individuals.....there is still noone on earth that can put the fear of god into me like my little Aikido Sensei. Strange,I know.


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 21, 2005)

Paul B said:
			
		

> I was simply terrified. Even though everyone was very nice and helpful,I still kept waiting for the intro period to be over and the "gloves to come off".
> 
> Eventually they did,but by then they knew that I could handle it.
> 
> Even now..years and Arts later..after countless seminars,intensives and training sessions conducted at a breakneak pace with some very large and skilled individuals.....there is still noone on earth that can put the fear of god into me like my little Aikido Sensei. Strange,I know.


"Fear of God" I dont fear God, but my Master instructor and from what you say-yours..:asian:


----------



## Sam (May 21, 2005)

hehe.

I was pretty intimidated, but was sort of proud of my ignorance.

Okay, that doesnt sound right. *tries again*

I felt stupid asking questions, but I asked them anyway just to show that I wasnt intimidated. but oh I was. I got over it in about a month once I knew what the heck was being asked of me (most of the time) when commands were shouted. That first class was slow going, I didnt know what anything was.


----------



## evenflow1121 (May 21, 2005)

47MartialMan said:
			
		

> C.) Sorry to hear of his passing-how long ago was that? What age and why did he expire-if I may ask?


Not a problem, 1995, was Cancer related, great guy but smoked way too much, stuff catches up with you eventually.


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 22, 2005)

evenflow1121 said:
			
		

> Not a problem, 1995, was Cancer related, great guy but smoked way too much, stuff catches up with you eventually.


Yeah, that brings up the sterotyping that MA instructors are health concious or prime physical conditon.

I guess he was a good man.

Who "carries his torch"?


----------



## lowkickr (May 30, 2005)

I've only been a student since early April. I was quite intimidated by my teacher. I think it was something about his quiet confidence. That coupled with the fact that he learned directly from Mas Oyama, left me somewhat intimidated. I think that has passed and a great respect remains. As I learn, I feel more comfortable, I guess its just an ongoing process.


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 30, 2005)

lowkickr said:
			
		

> I've only been a student since early April. I was quite intimidated by my teacher. I think it was something about his quiet confidence. That coupled with the fact that he learned directly from Mas Oyama, left me somewhat intimidated. I think that has passed and a great respect remains. As I learn, I feel more comfortable, I guess its just an ongoing process.


Your teacher learned/studied directly from Oyama?


----------



## lowkickr (May 30, 2005)

Yes sir he did. He is actually pictured in one of Mas Oyamas books. His name is Yasuhiko Oyama (no relation) his title is Saiko Shihan.


----------



## The Kai (May 31, 2005)

47MartialMan said:
			
		

> So you were intimidated or had learned the hard way?


Actually, instead of being mad about the inequality of the skill level, I was fasinated.  Mad me want to get better!


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 31, 2005)

The Kai said:
			
		

> Actually, instead of being mad about the inequality of the skill level, I was fasinated. Mad me want to get better!


Good, it set the tone for motivation.


----------



## Eldritch Knight (May 31, 2005)

I started off when I was 10, and the new "Karate" place just opened up. The instructors were friendly and there were a few 13-year old BBs, so I didn't really feel out of place. On hindsight, I realize that it was a huge McDojo (they were actually teaching some bastardized version of TKD), but on the plus side it gave me a confident first impression of MA.


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 31, 2005)

Eldritch Knight said:
			
		

> I started off when I was 10, and the new "Karate" place just opened up. The instructors were friendly and there were a few 13-year old BBs, so I didn't really feel out of place. On hindsight, I realize that it was a huge McDojo (they were actually teaching some bastardized version of TKD), but on the plus side it gave me a confident first impression of MA.


Well about anything for a start is better than not starting at all.


----------

